# Perfect Pushups?



## body122506 (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if The Perfect Pushups are any good.  I saw the infomercial and it looks pretty good for a day away from the gym or a warm up routine.  What does everyone think?  Have you used it before and is it worth the money?  Thanks.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 29, 2008)

Ill Have to pass on the Perfect Pushup


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 30, 2008)

Same here rAJJ...I'm not sure I'd really ever use them if they were free:noway:


----------



## kaju (Mar 30, 2008)

Now they are advertising the perfect pull up. Im not going to pay the price but if it weere free I wouldnt mind having it at home for the days I couldnt get to the gym


----------



## ASHOP (May 5, 2008)

kaju said:
			
		

> Now they are advertising the perfect pull up. Im not going to pay the price but if it weere free I wouldnt mind having it at home for the days I couldnt get to the gym




FREE,,,perhaps but I wouldnt pay for the 'perfect pushup'
I cant believe people buy such thing.


----------



## ASHOP (May 6, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Ill Have to pass on the Perfect Pushup




ive tried them and I feel like an injury could occur in wrst elbow or shoulder from weird spinning motion.


----------

